
Antibodies from llamas may lead to Covid-19 treatment - samizdis
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-llama-magic-antibodies-llamas-covid-.html
======
giardini
Yeah, so where's my vaccination for dental caries (tooth decay)?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caries_vaccine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caries_vaccine)

Lots of promises and no delivery: You've got to wonder if medical science
lacks the focus and carry-through to get _anything_ done, be it a tooth decay
vaccine (promised for more than 50 years in various forms) or a vaccine for
Covid-19. Medical science has drained the taxpayers' money for decades and
made precious little progress since antibiotics. And I hear those are running
out of legs.

